# покупка аккордеона



## accordionn (9 Окт 2011)

Друзья! Я хочу купить себе новый аккордеон (сейчас играю на weltmeister caprise).

думал много на счет *скандалли*, но не знаю отзывов...

просто *подскажите* что можно преобрести.

хотелось бы что бы акоордеон еще имел подбородники. ..регистров 13 справа и 5 слева... или больше =)

стоимость в пределах 10 000 долларов, чуть больше тоже можно=)

вообщем жду помощи...


----------

